# New and in need of cycle budies!



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

HI everyone,

Just new to this site and looking for some cycle buddies.

Firstly I guess I need to check I am in the right area!!! Currently on day three of my syranel spray with injections due to begin the first of feb, blood test pending.

Hopefully that means I am in the Feb/March area?!?!?!?!

Looking forward to sharing my journey.

J


----------



## mary_j (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi J - I think you're in the right area. I'm about to start my 1st ICSI too, and am new to this site - I've been going to the following discussion to find my cycle buddies for Feb/Mar:

FEB/MARCH Valentini's 06
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42810.150.html

Good luck!

Mary


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi J,
I'm starting my synarel spray on the 15th, so could be doing with a cycle buddy too.  This is my 2nd ivf cycle - 1st cycle last July/Aug-positive result but my world crashed down when I miscarried at 8 weeks.  Trying to be positive and start again.  If you fancy a chat give me a shout,
love JJ xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya JJ

Lots of  for the 15th

Sorry to hear about ur m/c 

Why not come and join the valentinis

click on the link below

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47600.0.html

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi

I am new to posting although I have used this site alot to find out all sorts of info. I guess I am in the Feb/ Mar cycle as I start sniffing on the 19th of this month. This is my second ICSI cycle, the first cycle unfortunately did not work for us.

Look forward to chatting.....

Flo


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi JJ and Flo,

I have been chatting in the Valintinis thread. They are all lovely and I could do with some more stimming cycle buddies in there. Its all knew for me, heading for my first scan tomorrow!!! 

Hope to chat soon.

Jackie


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jackie,
I'm new on this site and just about getting the hang of it..... Anyway, I begin my first round of IVF tomorrow yikes!! So nervous and excited at the same time! My drug regime is jabs all the way which is a bit of a bummer as the sniffer thing sounds so much better by far! I haven't got a clue about the exact protocol til I go to the clinic tomorrow where they have promised to tell me exactly what i will be doing and when!!
I could really do with a cycle buddy too.
Lots of love
Polly. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Polly,

I am not that far ahead to you. This is only my first IVF/ICSI cycle but I have been on the nose spray and then injections. Infact I go in tomorrow for my final scan an bt and find out when my ec will be. Will be happy to chat and share my limited experiences. Come and join the valentinis thread. There are plenty of experienced cyclers in there and there is so much you can learn.

Jax


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

I am pretty new to the site too - I am on my second icsi and started downregging on the 7th feb (my 31st bday - good omen I hope).  Just wanted to say good luck with your cycle, I think my ec should be around 7/8 March 

XXX


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jackie, just read your last post on the Valentinis, great news about your scheduled EC, good luck and let me know how you get on.
Love
Polly. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Polly,

I am off in 45 mins. So nervous and excited!!!!

Take care

Jax


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

I am on day 7 of down reg, so a bit further forward.  Not quite sure what to expect - anyone at the same time as me?


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Flo,

i am on day 7 also - I started on the 6th - how you feeling??


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome guys,

Loads of info and friendly advice on this site.

I spend most of my time on the valentinis thread - Come and join in there.

Happy down regging.

Jax


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Jess

I started on 7th. Generally feeling fine at the moment, not quite sure what to expect to be honest.  I did have a terrible upet tummy last week for 3 days, wasn't sure if was from the drugs or not but OK now - has anyone else suffered?  DH keeping asking me if I feel OK, I think he is worried I am going to turn into some maniacal menopausal woman!

Generally feeling low but have been for ages as a result not the continuing stress of trying and failing - having a bad effect on my work.  I just can not concentrate.

Flo-Jo


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jess,
I am on day 4 of d/r, and I feel fine too. No terrible mood swings of hot flushes yet, but i suppose there is plenty of time! I just have to carry on with my d/r til AF arrives, and then go in for a scan a week later and then fingers crossed I can begin stims. How about you?
Anyway, take care,
Love
Polly. xx


----------

